# Al Reef maintanance contract



## roxy (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi, 
we are looking for a maintanance company for our 5 bed villa in Al Reef.
Please could anyone recommend a great company and also is there any companies we should stay clear of?
many thanks


----------

